# Holiday



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will be off for a two week break in a couple of hours.lane:
I may pop in and out to see you are all behaving 

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure the rest of us will pop in from time to time!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like theres going to be a lot of popping


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Looks like theres going to be a lot of popping


What do you call a group of Moderators - a "gaggle":eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lanason said:


> What do you call a group of Moderators - a "gaggle":eyebrows::eyebrows:



Thats geese! "a gaggle of geese"!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats geese! "a gaggle of geese"!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly 
- similar sort of noise, I guess :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Exactly
> - similar sort of noise, I guess :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


you haven't met me yet, have you?


watch it:boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lanason said:


> What do you call a group of Moderators - a "gaggle":eyebrows::eyebrows:


It's a 'zapping' of Moderators, cos we love to zap the naughty boys and girls


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It's a 'zapping' of Moderators, cos we love to zap the naughty boys and girls


:help: - I'm being picked on by a "Flock" of :mod:erators

time to get the :bolt: outta here.:eyebrows::eyebrows:

I'm not scared :fencing: - Maiden will be protect me.:grouphug:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:evil::boom::laser::madgrin:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will be off for a two week break in a couple of hours.lane:
> I may pop in and out to see you are all behaving
> 
> Maiden


Have a great holiday!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> What do you call a group of Moderators - a "gaggle":eyebrows::eyebrows:




A nightmare


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> A nightmare



...... a coven

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... a coven
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2:

LOL


----------

